# Who has had experience with Advantage Lumber



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Just recently put together an order for 300 bd ft of three different hardwoods. I was steered away from one article as not being in stock and offered 5/4 instead after he checked inventory and located. Today I received another call that the material was not available until August. Then they proceeded to inform me that the remaining partial order would not qualify for their "free shipping". I even offered to substitute a different wood in place of the one that wasn't available and was told that "it" the different wood did not qualify for the shipping/freight offer. Sounds like a bait and switch operation until I learn differently.
Has any others had experiences with this company? Was it good or bad in your opinion? 
Maybe it was too small of an order for them to bother with!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Dunno. I see they have a place real near me
in CA but I usually buy from Bohnhoff Lumber.
I don't know how they handle shipping but their
prices are the most reasonable I've found. I go
down there and pick out the boards myself.

Once I had a job building some mahogany doors
and I quoted the job based on what Bohnhoff
quoted me. 60 days in they didn't have the 
wood in stock and I had to buy from another 
supplier, costing me about $1000 extra. I don't
think they were being dishonest, they just couldn't
sell me an exotic wood they didn't have and being
the fairest priced place in town I'm sure the 
mahogany goes fast when they get it in.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Never heard of them but sounds like you should call and cancel your order and tell them they lost a customer


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

What were you looking for?


----------



## enazle (May 18, 2018)

I recently bought a bunch of Cumaru for a fence around my pool. They were out of 1×6 material but had it in a thicker version called 1×6Plus. Sold it for the same price and was delivered within 10 days. My only issue was the material is so hard and slick one of the pallets had the plastic wrap damaged and the boards slipped out the end in the delivery truck. The pallet it was stacked up on was half a$$ and probably caused the problem. The upside is this Cumaru is so hard not a single board was damaged so all went well. I would buy again from Advantage no problem.


----------



## bdresch (Dec 30, 2013)

I purchased about 1500bf of tng cumaru from them for a deck. Price was good I thought. Customer service was great, they always very quickly answered all my questions. The milling was well done as well. The only issue was that their pallet was a bit suspect. But like above Cumaru is so hard it was no issue.

I will be buying again for my next deck project.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jack, my question is why don't you shop for your woods from Spellman Hardwoods in Phoenix, Hood Industries in Tucson or a supplier in Las Vegas. It would be much closer, and if you had the vehicle to transport the lumber, you'd only be out gas cost and a few hours. If you you don't have a vehicle to transport it, you could rent a one way trailer from Uhaul unless your car is one of those "smart" cars.

You could also sweet talk one of us local woodworkers that you have already met to get it to you.

Tell us what you need and I'll see if Hood can get it or already has it in stock. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

